# Kidney pain while riding



## Custom24 (5 Sep 2013)

Occasionally, maybe every couple of months, my MTB commute, and other MTB rides suffer from a sudden onset of kidney pain. It started today in the left and spread to both. At least I think it is the kidneys. Smooth surfaces are fine, and the pain recedes/vanishes, but any bumps (of which there are a lot on my commute) and the pain becomes quite severe.

They are still a bit tender today. Almost had to dismount today, but was in the middle of a load of army guys running, and didn't want to lose face!

Muscular, or renal? Anyone had this?


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2013)

Hydration ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Sep 2013)

wondering if it is stitch? (can cause those sort of spymptoms)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4275830.stm Look at the how to releive it on the link... if that works I would say stitch
_however I would say speak with your GP next time you visit as a precaution_.


----------



## Globalti (5 Sep 2013)

More likely it's muscular pain; lower back muscular pain each side of the spine is quite common in cyclists. Almost everybody gets it.

Just consider that those muscles each side of your spine are entirely responsible for stabilising your pelvis against your abdomen and shoulders as you drive the bike forward with your leg strength.


----------



## Custom24 (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

